# Let's see your puppy's weight gain on a graph!



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I've been keeping a week by week spreadsheet of my pup's height and weight progress. Another member, @camperbc was curious as to how our pups would differ, so I added his pup's weights to the graph as a fun comparison

I thought it'd be fun to include a lot more members into a spreadsheet

I also would like to see how specific pups progressed. We can find the general weight chart of the average, but would be neat to see individual pup's growth as I think some interesting results may show up (pups starting off slow then shoot up in weight and vice versa pups starting big and slowing down early)

So here's my plan. Everyone is open to participate. I don't care about your pup's age. 8wks to 1+yrs, I'd like it all! I'd also like a smattering of those who had pups start big or small. Dogs that became massive at 1yr or even fun sized GSDs

I'd really like weekly weight checks, but if you were only able to check once a month, then I will average the weight out for the weeks in between (my chart won't put lines and could become confusing with dots)

This is not scientific. I'm doing this purely for fun and hope that others would find some fun in this as well

I need nothing more than your pup's weight

Ex of format:

10wks- 11lbs
11wks- 13lbs
12wks- 16lbs
etc...

I hope I can get a dozen+ people to participate

So if people would post up their weights, I'll go ahead and start throwing together the chart! Pic is of my pup and camperbc's pup to give you an example of what I'll be doing (My pup's height and the Target Weight won't be on the graph)

NOTE: This is not for worrying if your dog is too under or too over. This is just for fun. However, those worries about being too under may find interesting data from other pup's who may also be "too under"


----------



## Edpez (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi! I can confidently assume i will have the smallest pup on this list!

Bandit
2 Months: 6 pounds
3 Months: 13 pounds
4 Months: 18 Pounds 
5 Months: 24 pounds
6 Months: 35 Pounds

Hope other small gsd owners join in.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Haha, thanks. You've been added


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I do need to measure how tall my pup is. I have some data if you like on weight. 

8 weeks - 12.14 lbs
10 weeks - 15.4 lbs
11 weeks - 17.86 lbs
14 weeks - 22 lbs
19 weeks - 39.6 lbs
26 weeks - 52.5 lbs
37 weeks - 62.7 lbs


----------



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

Sitka's a big boy

13 weeks - 25lbs
16 weeks -33lbs 
6 months - 65 lbs
7 months - 70 lbs
10 months 73lbs


----------



## mcgratht (Sep 17, 2017)

Yogi,
Female


3 months 30 lbs
4 months 40 lbs
5 months + 1 week = 48 lbs


Mom is 70 lbs
Dad is 95 lbs


I'll update Yogi's height when I have a chance!


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Remy, male

Weeks. Weight (lbs)
13 16.1
14 19
15 23
16 25.2
17 28
18 32.4
19 36
20 39
21 42.6
22 45.4
23 48.2
24 52
25 52.64
26 53.2
27 53.84
28 54.48
29 55.12
30 55.76
31 56.5
32 59.5
33 62.6
34 63.08
35 63.55
36 64
37 64.5


I have some height data as well, but I'll need to get it off the wall when I back from spending holidays with family


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Valor, male DOB 6/3/17

5 months 3 weeks - 59 pds
6 months 3 weeks 72 pounds


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Just in case anyone thinks their puppy is too small, I wanted to give you all this info

At roughly 2.5 weeks old Shadow weighed 1.45lbs(that's less then a can of pop)
6 weeks- 7.4lbs
7 weeks-8.9lbs
8 weeks-10.12lbs
9weeks-11.6lbs
10weeks 12.24lbs
12 weeks -14.1lbs
16 weeks -19.85lbs
24 weeks -27.2lbs

At 1 year she weighed 34.6lbs
She currently weighs 49 lbs, and could lose a few. Normal weight is just over 45lbs. She is now 7 years old. Yes she is small, but look at how slowly she grew! My point is that charting growth is great but don't get hung up on numbers. Just like people they all grow at the correct rate for them and they will mature to the correct weight for them.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Here's what I got so far!


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Armistice said:


> Here's what I got so far!


Looks good, Armistice! I wonder if it may make sense to draw up separate charts for males and females? (or at least include their gender in the graph?) I fear that it may muddy the waters to simply lump both sexes into the same growth chart, when males and females don't have the same dimensions/weights/growth rates. Just thinking out loud here.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Edpez said:


> Hi! I can confidently assume i will have the smallest pup on this list!
> 
> Bandit
> 2 Months: 6 pounds
> ...


Your pup at 6 months weighs roughly what Shadow did at 1 year.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

This is Leon with one year, 98 lbs and now, 10 weeks later, 118 lbs.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

camperbc said:


> Looks good, Armistice! I wonder if it may make sense to draw up separate charts for males and females? (or at least include their gender in the graph?) I fear that it may muddy the waters to simply lump both sexes into the same growth chart, when males and females don't have the same dimensions/weights/growth rates. Just thinking out loud here.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


Good idea. I wasn't going to go that far, but if that's something people would want to see, then I can do that
@Edpez @Apex1 , I need your dog's gender


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Armistice said:


> Good idea. I wasn't going to go that far, but if that's something people would want to see, then I can do that
> @Edpez @Apex1 , I need your dog's gender


Armistice, you can take this suggestion (I promise it is my last one!) with a grain of salt, but I just got to thinking that if you wanted to be _really_ particular, you could specify that your chart would be for purebreds only, as by including mixes, this would alter your stats to some degree, because their dimensions/growth rates would differ from that of a purebred GS. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Jack:

Purebred white GSD, male, intact

9 weeks - 22.5 lbs
12 weeks - 31.2 lbs
14 weeks - 45.5 lbs
19 weeks - 58 lbs
8.5 months - 87 lbs
15 months - 90 lbs
18 months - 92.2 lbs

He's a big dog...and that's 92 lbs when he's lean.


----------



## Edpez (Dec 20, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> Your pup at 6 months weighs roughly what Shadow did at 1 year.


Wow I’d love to see some pics of shadow!
Btw OP Bandit is Male.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

camperbc said:


> Armistice, you can take this suggestion (I promise it is my last one!) with a grain of salt, but I just got to thinking that if you wanted to be _really_ particular, you could specify that your chart would be for purebreds only, as by including mixes, this would alter your stats to some degree, because their dimensions/growth rates would differ from that of a purebred GS.


As I can't edit my original post, hopefully people see this here. Let's keep it to purebred GSD's


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Armstice,


I have a couple, Leon (male) and Lady(female) that I got their weight at several months information that you can use ifi you want.

Some people think Leon is not PB. Im not so sure, but you can ignore it or put an asterisc or observation, or as seem better for you guys.

Anyway, this are data collected along the time for curiosity.

Sheers


Months Leon(lbs) Lady(lbs) 
1 4 3 
4 51 30
5 65 40 
6 71 45 
8 82 53 
11 98 56 
12 105 60 
13 111 60 
14 117 60


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Leon does not appear to be a purebred, Lady does however so adding her info may be informative.
It isn't that they don't like Leon, he is a handsome boy with a sweet face. He just doesn't work for this particular project of the OP's.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I will add Lady

I was going over your Leon and Lady thread and saw a few members made some points against Leon being a PB. I'm not knowledgeable in the area, so will go off their observations


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

*New Puppy*

I don't have much information yet since Luther is only 11 weeks old, but so far:

Luther, PB GSD male

9 weeks - 21.6 lbs
10 weeks - 23.8 lbs
11 weeks - 26 lbs


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Male


----------



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

Such a cool proejct OP!

Keep it up!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Apex1 said:


> Male


Updated 

Everyone is welcome to update their weights as your pup gets older

I'll try to remember to update this every few weeks... unless the thread flatlines, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2017)

Happy holiday everyone!

Here is our little man’s progression thus far. He’s a DDR/ Czech Shepherd. 

Twisted Dagger:
8 weeks - 11.5 lbs
11 weeks - 20.2 lbs
15 weeks - 31.2 lbs
18 weeks - 47.6 lbs 

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I just used the square foots of the floor tiles.


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

*Luther*

Luther, Czech lines

12 weeks - 30.8 lbs, all muscle


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Latest graphs update

No names because every time I'd add people, they'd reset and I'd have to do it all over again, so I quit adding the names back


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks Armistice. Wow, I'd sure like to meet the dog that the yellow line represents! Holy Smokes!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

camperbc said:


> Thanks Armistice. Wow, I'd sure like to meet the dog that the yellow line represents! Holy Smokes!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


 @Hineni7's dog Ariel (I think). Got his numbers off of a stickied thread from a few yrs back


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2017)

I have an update on Twisted Dagger, he’s getting BIG these days. 

21 weeks: 58lbs

He is my handsome little man!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks. I'll prob post a graph update next week


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

no graph but had Gunny at the vets today..Emergency that was one of my worst/oddest injuries..he will be okay..but he was 6 months on 1-4-18 going by months, not weeks. He is 67lbs and kept on the lean side..going to the Health forum and start post on our fun day..not


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Valor turned 7 months Jan 3rd. Last night he was 72 pounds. Pleasestopat80pleasestopat80 lol


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

CometDog said:


> Valor, male DOB 6/3/17
> 
> 5 months 3 weeks - 59 pds
> 6 months 3 weeks 72 pounds





CometDog said:


> Valor turned 7 months Jan 3rd. Last night he was 72 pounds. Pleasestopat80pleasestopat80 lol


I got you at 72 already :nerd:


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Armistice said:


> I got you at 72 already :nerd:


May have to do a vet weigh. I'm 4'11 and I picked him up to weigh him on the scale after weighing myself, he may have had a rear paw touching the ground lol He was underweight when I got him IMO. Breeder keeps them thin which is fine. I'm ...just an incorrigible mom lol. He is lean now but not that lean. I actually tried to slow it up 2 weeks ago, I wasn't able to feel his ribs as easily as I liked. His dad is about 80 and his mom was like 72..which to me are ideal weights. He is a tall dude though. Already 26.5 or 27 at the withers. When does height stop?


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

CometDog said:


> May have to do a vet weigh. I'm 4'11 and I picked him up to weigh him on the scale after weighing myself, he may have had a rear paw touching the ground lol He was underweight when I got him IMO. Breeder keeps them thin which is fine. I'm ...just an incorrigible mom lol. He is lean now but not that lean. I actually tried to slow it up 2 weeks ago, I wasn't able to feel his ribs as easily as I liked. His dad is about 80 and his mom was like 72..which to me are ideal weights. He is a tall dude though. Already 26.5 or 27 at the withers. When does height stop?


Wow, that's a big puppy!

My pup's mom is 24" and 65# and dad is 25" and 80#


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

RoseW said:


> Remy, male
> 
> Weeks. Weight (lbs)
> 13 16.1
> ...


Here is the height data I promised plus two additional weight values

Week 17 18.75”
Week 18 19.5”
Week 19 19.8”
Week 20 20.5”
Week 22 21.5”
Week 23 22.15”
Week 25 22.6”
Week 29 24.25
Week 33 24.6”
Week 39 24.9” 
Week 45 25.25”
Week 51 25.6”

Weights
Week 45 68.2 lbs
Week 52 69.2 lbs


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

Update on Luther (with previous data):

9 wks + 2 days = 21.6 lbs
10 wks + 2 days = 23.8 lbs
11 wks = 26 lbs
12 wks = 30.8 lbs
13 wks = 34 lbs
14 wks = 38 lbs
15 wks = 42.2 lbs (today)


----------



## Love my boy (Jan 14, 2018)

2.5 month
8.700 kg. 
4 month 
14 kg
5 month
23 kg
6 month 
27 kg


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2017)

Here is Dagger now 23 weeks 66lbs.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Valor is now 80 pounds and 27 in. Will be 8 months old tomorrow.


----------



## ls1z28 (Feb 2, 2018)

My boy must be a tubby one.....10 weeks 24.7 lbs.


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

Luther:

16 weeks - 44.6 lbs
17 weeks - 45.8 lbs
4 months - 48.8 lbs


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Guess I will start contributing! Kiba is 7 weeks and 6 days today and weighed in at 13.5 lbs yesterday at the vet.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Cool project!

Here's my boy Ocean! 

10w 17lb
13w 22lb (3)
17w 28lb (4)
21w 34lb (5)
23w 39lb 
26w 44lb (6)
28w 49lb
30w 57lb (7)
32w 60lb
35w 65lb (8)
37w 69lb
39w 75lb (9)

Pretty generic!


----------



## m0mof6 (Apr 18, 2018)

Smokey
7 weeks 3 days 7lbs
8 weeks 9 lbs

We are going to be weighing him weekly on our Wii Fit so if I forget to add stats weekly, remind me. ?


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Neo was born 5/23/2017. Here’s his progression thus far: 

7/24/2017- 19.5 lbs 
8/1 - 24 lbs
8/9 - 28.2 lbs 
9/14 - 38.4lbs
11/23 - 60 lbs
1/30/2018 - 71.4 lbs
2/5 - 72.8 lbs
3/9 - 71.4
3/25 - 71.4
4/7 - 75.6 
4/22 - 76

Pic is 3.5 months, 7.5 months, 10.5 months. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Hmm I guess I'll update this  

Valor is 10 months old. 85 lbs and 27.5 inches. Height seems to be done, thank goodness lol He looks pretty good in body type. I'd expect him to finish at 90 lbs.


----------



## chevyfreese (Apr 26, 2018)

I got Mags a few days ago. We went right to the vet for shots and a check up. Her weight at 7 weeks 3 days was 16 lbs 10 oz... Tomorrow is her offical 8 week mark, and i would venture to saY shes a easy 17 lbs. Now i can feel her ribs when i pet her, and she has a lot of skin to grow into. But wowsers i cant wait to map out her progress!!! see that fat belly in her photo!!! Yes shes been wormed!! 
?


----------



## Cassie Corrado (Aug 11, 2016)

Leia

3 months 23 lbs.
4 months 32 lbs
5 months 40 lbs
6 months 44 lbs
7 months 46 lbs
8 months 48 lbs
9 months 49 lbs
10 months 49 lbs
11 months 49 lbs
12 months 50 lbs

16 months 53 lbs

24 months 55 lbs

28 months 59 lbs


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

Luther, 5 months, 58.4 lbs (vet’s office).

Somewhere between 5-6 months, he got too heavy for me to pick up. (He’s over half of my weight now!) He wiggled too much when my husband tried to hold him to weigh (we won’t be trying that again!).

However, I did learn that the PetSmart that’s about an hour away has a scale, so I weighed him this past weekend: 

29 weeks, 2 days - 73.4 lbs


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Kiba weighed in at 26.3 lbs at the vet today. At 12 weeks old


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo:
--------
-8 weeks old (14.3 lbs)
-10 week old (21.0 lbs)
-15 weeks old (32.0 lbs)
-Currently 5 months (*55 lbs - 60 lbs*)


----------



## chevyfreese (Apr 26, 2018)

8 weeks 16lbs 10oz
10 weeks 23lbs
12 weeks 29lbs 2 oz


----------



## Harold Del Rio (May 20, 2018)

Here is my boy "Boots"

8w- 13.2 lbs
13w- 28.99 lbs
21w- 53.68 lbs
24w- 61.25 lbs
28w- 71.43 lbs

seriously...He is the same weight and height as my 2 1/2 yrs old female GSD and he is only 6 1/2 months??


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

8 wks 13 pounds

10 wks 18.5 pounds

12 wks 20.1 pounds

14 wks 25 lbs

16 wks 30 lbs


----------



## chevyfreese (Apr 26, 2018)

i love the graph... cant do on a cell...from lookong at some others weight mags is just on the bigger end and shes gaining like others on the graph qithbher same weigh gains. just 41lbs at 15 weeks!! we gotta slow down soon shes getting fat!!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Valor - 1 year and 8 days old. 90 lbs at the vet today


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Luna 3 months and week old 26 lbs.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

1 Year checkup update! Valor is 12.5 months old and he was a smidge more than 27.5 inches at the withers and 90 pounds.


----------



## SiriusZipBlack (Aug 17, 2020)

SitkatheGSD said:


> Sitka's a big boy
> 
> 13 weeks - 25lbs
> 16 weeks -33lbs
> ...


love the name from brother bear


----------

